# Looking to join gaming group in Corvallis, OR...



## Drake1132 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just moved to Corvallis, Oregon, USA in September and I haven't really met very many people around here yet, but I would really like to find a good gaming group to play 3.5 ed. D&D with.

By "good" gaming group I mean...

1) Has a DM that is willing to discuss rules and consider variants, house rules, etc. (before campaigns/game sessions) and has the strength of conviction and diplomacy to make a final judgement and have it actually be final, while not pissing off the players in the process (even when they don't get their own way).  Also a DM who listens to the subtleties of player communication in order to accurately gauge how well the players are enjoying the story/action and make adjustments as necessary.  This means a DM who is interested in making things fun for the players... sadistic DM's who want to show off how much better they know the system than the rest of us can move on.  Challenge is all well and good... and NECESSARY... but you have to know how to pull it off right, without making the players feel like you're out to deliberately kill their characters at every turn, only to miraculously save them with a random NPC that you invented just for the purpose.

2) Has players that are mature people; not necessarily old, or even not young, but people who regularly act in mature ways and only very rarely act in immature ways (as all of us do from time to time), not habitually given to childish ways like behind-back name calling, refusing to accept the DM's perrogative and decisions, openly arguing with the DM during the time that should otherwise be spent PLAYING, complaining about every little challenge as if challenges were a bad thing (they really aren't you know, they keep things from getting boring), and so forth.  Long enough sentance?

If anyone has a group like that, or knows of someone who does, or would be interested in putting one together and knows people in the area who could fit in, I'd love to hear from you.  I figure with 50,000 people in this town and a moderately sized university, there's bound to be a few people out there who play.  I realize I'm being a bit picky, but let's face it, a bad group can mean a bad experience, and I don't have time to waste on such.

If there isn't anyone about who has such a group and could fit me in, then I'd be open to online campaigns via email and message boards and such, but my preferrence would be a face-to-face deal.

Oh yeah...  To get in touch with me, please either post here to this thread and/or PM me here at ENWorld.  If I like what you have to offer I'll get you more personal contact info as necessary.  And feel free to ask me any questions you may have (though I reserve the right to not answer if I feel they are irrelevant or too personal or some such).

Thanks for listening (reading),
Drake


----------



## Rabelais (Nov 17, 2006)

Go BEAVS!

If you make it up to Portland let us know.  But I'm sorry, I don't specifically know anybody down in Mid-valley.


----------



## MysticWarlock (Nov 20, 2006)

*Rabelais - Portland games going on?*

hey just saw you're in portland


----------



## Drake1132 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I doubt I'll be in Portland anytime soon, but if I end up at PSU for my Masters or something I'll certainly keep that in mind, thanks 

And if you happen to meet anyone that plays who lives here or is moving here, please let me know 

Drake


----------



## Drake1132 (Jan 16, 2007)

Bump... still looking... anyone?


----------

